# M1 Carbine Funnin' and Gunnin'



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The production of the M1 Carbine is a remarkable story of US manufacturing prowess. The M1 Carbine went from drawing board to 6 million carbines produced in 36 months.

How many of you have, and love, the M1 Carbine? It's by far one of my most favorite guns to shoot. It is remarkable light, and easy to shoot, and a real joy to maintain. Just wish the ammo was a bit less expensive. [I know, I should reload!].

Here's a video I made of my 1944 Inland, WWII era M1.

Shooting the M1 Carbine (1944 Inland - World War II) - YouTube


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't currently own one, but the first rifle I ever bought was an old surplus M1 Carbine. I picked it up at an auction pretty cheap, as the handguard had been removed and not reinstalled properly, so the seller decided to just tape it in place. I think I paid $55 for it (don't get too excited about the price; this was the late 1970s), and shot the living crap out of it for the next couple of years. 

Once I tired of it, I sold it to a friend who later gave it to his father. 

Fun little guns, and handy as heck. Not much of a deer rifle/caliber, but it will do the job up close. Magazines and mag-related problems can be troublesome, but with good mags and decent ammo, they run like a top. For a short time, one of the commercial manufacturers made them in 9mm; I should have bought and kept one of those.


----------

